

Ask HN: Need a new wordpress theme for my personal blog - JeffBajayo

Need some help in the search for a good wordpress theme with great typography, affordable price and some good features. More or less, a well designed theme for a personal blog.<p>Thanks for any help!
======
systemtrigger
Have you searched <http://themeforest.com>?

~~~
JeffBajayo
of course, haven't found anything that great

